

Ask HN: Where to find retail & services consultants/advisors? - karanbhangui

Hey, I'm involved in a startup that has a product for the retail &#38; services (brick and mortar) industry. We're looking to find someone who is a good consultant and knows more about retail than we do. The problem is, Google searches are littered with spammy sites. Any particular channels to find these kinds of people?<p>Thanks.
======
Mankhool
I'm in Vancouver, so know OF this firm. <http://www.dig360.ca/> Perhaps they
could recommend someone in your area.

~~~
karanbhangui
Hey, thanks for the link. I'll ask them if they have someone here in
Toronto/Waterloo.

------
trbecker
Did you look at elance.com? They may have what you want.

~~~
karanbhangui
great suggestion, thanks.

